# Pegasus '05 Martian War Machine WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have started the just released 2005 movie War Machine from Pegasus. Another awesome kit and greatly detailed design from them. I was going to light it at first, but my lighting skills are a little lacking. I simulated the purple lighting with paint. I am thinking of going dio on this. I dont know if N scale or HO scale houses would be better. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

The War Machine kit is supposed to be 1/144 scale, N scale is 1/160, so it will be closer to scale than HO, which is 1/87. Looks awesome, can't wait to get one.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dang!
From the pics. you have it looks HUGE! 
-Jim


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

what types of paint are you using?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Got the model finished over the weekend. I bought some N gauge accessories to try to make a neat diorama.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

* HOLY MOLY* that is *awesome!* 
Great job!
-Jim


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the Martian War Machine diarama. Hope you all like the pics. All comments are appreciated.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nicely done jaws! :thumbsup:
You need to enter that in a contest!
-Jim


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice work. It really needs the diorama to give it some sense of scale, which is lacking in the model itself. The War of the Worlds diorama kit (53 movie) shows the Martian War Machines to be much smaller.

I'd also cross-post this in the diorama forum.


----------



## patton45 (Aug 25, 2007)

*WotW Diorama*

I bought 3 M1A1 tanks in 1/144 to recreate the hill scene where all the Hummers head back down the hill on fire.

the tripod kit is supposed to be 15 inches tall so it should make for a fun, simple project. could not find any 1/144 Hummers so I will have to burn up the tanks instead.

Craig


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a serious can-o-wup-azz ya got there sir. Love your painting and great work on the dio. All dat's needed now is sum-a-dem disintagreatin humans and the War is on!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright. you say all comments are welcome, so I'll give a little "Constructive Criticism."
It looks like you had fun, but if you want to improve it some, paint the bare plastic on the buildings and cars, they look like,.. well, bare plastic. The base is way too symmetrical. Everything's laid out in perfect quarters and is too neat- plus it's all lined up with the edges of the base. Everything's perfect, the grass, etc. and in reality, it just ain't that way. Check out Shep Paine's great book on making dioramas and you'll have even more fun adding details to your dioramas. (Iris eye, the scale of the 1953 movie war machines has nothing to do with this machine from the 2005 version.)
Criticisms aside, I enjoyed this thread. Looks like fun.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Originally posted by: *nautilusnut*:



> the scale of the 1953 movie war machines has nothing to do with this machine from the 2005 version.


I was just commenting on the fact that the 53' movie versions were a lot smaller compared to vehicles and buildings.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

That's true.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome work, thanks for the photos. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

patton45 said:


> I bought 3 M1A1 tanks in 1/144 to recreate the hill scene where all the Hummers head back down the hill on fire.
> 
> the tripod kit is supposed to be 15 inches tall so it should make for a fun, simple project. could not find any 1/144 Hummers so I will have to burn up the tanks instead.
> 
> Craig


I think Dragon has/had a Hummer in thier 1/144 kit series. They came two kits in a pack, so you probably got something like an M113 with it. They used to have some 1/144 Hummers at Wal Mart. They came in tiny plastic cases.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

jaws62666 Nice build on the tripod :thumbsup:How did you paint the purple cause in the pics it looks great! Now after seeing yours I have to convince my other half to get me one of those for xmas. 

Just a thought on the dio.... I like the over all look and feel to it  and I like the car and people on the tentacles too it's a nice touch. But to me it looks to clean. You could add some extra texture by getting some cotton wool and detailing it up to look like smoke/fire and add that to the scene say in the collapsed house and one or two of the cars maybe. Just a thought though.









Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

AJ-1701 said:


> jaws62666 Nice build on the tripod :thumbsup:How did you paint the purple cause in the pics it looks great! Now after seeing yours I have to convince my other half to get me one of those for xmas.
> 
> Just a thought on the dio.... I like the over all look and feel to it  and I like the car and people on the tentacles too it's a nice touch. But to me it looks to clean. You could add some extra texture by getting some cotton wool and detailing it up to look like smoke/fire and add that to the scene say in the collapsed house and one or two of the cars maybe. Just a thought though.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advise. the purple was just a craft acrylic purple painted in the clear lens. i might dirty up the dio a bit.


----------

